# niar/snow line for Sat 12/28



## billski (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't stand it being inside any more.  How far north do I have to go to avoid./minimize niar on saturday AM?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2007)

nair leads to soft snow that is easy to turn on.  just don't forget your gore-tex.  i skied in the rain on thursday and was loving the soft slushy bumps.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2007)

It's looking like the rain snow line will be about central VT/NH..the Catskills might get some sleet..this is a warm system.  I wish I could be at Stowe tomorrow AM..I guess I could in theory but I think I'd fall asleep at the wheel.  Sunday will have a rain/snow line much farther south but will the precip be there?


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> nair leads to soft snow that is easy to turn on.  just don't forget your gore-tex.  i skied in the rain on thursday and was loving the soft slushy bumps.



No problem with the snow.  I just don't ski or hike in niar anymore.  kinda lost it's attraction.  I would be the kind to wait it out. maybe sunday is better.  I am also hoping they are wrong about the liquid precip at certain elev's, but I know it's a long shot.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 28, 2007)

Go at least as far north as Killington..Sugarbush/Stowe would be better and crowds will be lower due to the backyard effect..Get that fresh Poe..


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 28, 2007)

billski said:


> No problem with the snow.  I just don't ski or hike in niar anymore.  kinda lost it's attraction.  I would be the kind to wait it out. maybe sunday is better.  I am also hoping they are wrong about the liquid precip at certain elev's, but I know it's a long shot.



I hear you.  I'm more busting your chops than anything else.  ;-) Go get some!


----------



## ckofer (Dec 28, 2007)

I've come to somewhat rely on what I find at WMUR (NH tv station). They have an image that they update regularly without changing its url:










I know that this isn't exactly what you asked but it's handy. I've put the link into my signature too.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks all.  The maps an currents and NWS at 4am have canceled winter storm warnings for all but extreme-most VT (Stowe, Jay) and Maine (Sunday River, etc.)  Everybody else gets niar   I think I'm going back to bed - the roads could be a little too "interesting".....


----------



## ckofer (Dec 29, 2007)

*Good call. This crap. 

*


----------



## KingM (Dec 29, 2007)

We got a few inches. It was a very wet snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 29, 2007)

KingM said:


> We got a few inches. It was a very wet snow.


how are the roads?  treated I presume?  Better question: how are the drivers?


----------



## KingM (Dec 29, 2007)

billski said:


> how are the roads?  treated I presume?  Better question: how are the drivers?



It's about 34/35 degrees so the roads aren't frozen.


----------



## ccskier (Dec 29, 2007)

Got just about everything up here at JAy.  A heavy 3-5'' up at the mountain.  Skied this morning in snow; sleet, light rain, fog, wind you name it,just about any weather possible.  Killed the lighter snow we got yesterday.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel even better about sitting around playing with the computer now. 

49 more to go.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 29, 2007)

ckofer said:


> I feel even better about sitting around playing with the computer now.
> 
> 49 more to go.





It's easy to get to 1,000..that took me like a month on here..lol


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 29, 2007)

6-8" of new snow here at Saddleback and now we have to scoot home tomorrow afternoon as a Winter Storm Watch is up for my part of C.T for sunday night/monday.


----------

